# 春色三分，二分尘土，一分流水



## PeachYoghurt

Hi all! 中文中的"几分**”在英译时是否可以真的处理出具体的量来呢？比如在以下这首词中，粉色部分在中文中体现的比例是很明确，不知译成英文是否也可以这么准确呢？
*水龙吟·次韵章质夫杨花词
苏轼*​*
似花还似非花，也无人惜从教坠。抛家傍路，思量却是，无情有思。萦损柔肠，困酣娇眼，欲开还闭。梦随风万里，寻郎去处，又还被、莺呼起。

不恨此花飞尽，恨西园、落红难缀。晓来雨过，遗踪何在？一池萍碎。春色三分，二分尘土，一分流水。细看来，不是杨花，点点是离人泪。*


----------



## 枫十二

我好奇大家怎么理解这首诗，如果只谈这一句：

春色三分，二分尘土，一分流水。

我觉得这句诗重点不在量化，而在尘土和流水。流水（雨）洗净这落红与杨花，让其归为尘土，这尘土与流水本就是密不可分的一体。二分尘土，一分流水。作者也许想说尘土比这流水还要重要一点点，也许作者自己安慰自己：万物终将归为尘土，那么洗涤万物的过程（雨和流水）也就没有那么重要了。可是他再细想：连这都不重要了，那还有什么重要呢？所以杨花算什么伤心的东西，点点是离人泪。


----------



## kamitk

这个太难了,即使对于说中文的人来说.
有一段"阿Q十分得意的笑,...,酒店里的人也九分得意的笑"
语文老师说没有任何方法可以翻译意境.
It's not just about number.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

将不可分的事物强行量化以表达感情，也算是古诗常用手法，如天下三分明月夜，二分无赖是扬州。

这里，应该是说杨花被雨浇过之后，二分混入泥土，一分混入流水。


----------



## 枫十二

关于量化，我能读到两点：
1. 1+2=3 春色是3，却被这尘土2和流水1占完了. 全文回的是一篇杨花词（不好意思，我前面诗词不分了），可是在文章结尾处，尘土与流水占去了春色的全部，杨花和落红与这春色竟毫无关系，我感觉到作者最最想表达的是这个观点。
2. 尘土2>流水1, 也就是尘土比流水还要重要一点点。

也许这是一种很特别的手法，只是我个人觉得它并不是很特别，大概是因为我是一个对数字很敏感的人。


----------



## Skatinginbc

My interpretation:
The colors of spring were sundered into three: two seeping into the mundane soil (2/3 潛入日常生活或不知不覺的潛意識中, 例如走著走著, 便不知不覺地走到初會處), and one drifting away with water to the depth of memory (1/3 流到記憶深處, 壓抑傷心的記憶).


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

春色就是指杨花（以及前面说的西园落红）。前面说花落萍碎，后面说融入尘土流水。暮春时节的感情。杨花既然这么惨，也就推出了最后一句的离人泪。

可以看看对此词的解读。
网易博客欢迎您-elsy


----------



## 枫十二

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 可以看看对此词的解读。
> 网易博客欢迎您-elsy



我并不赞同主流的解读。要理解此词，首先得谈原词，我认为原词写得很好。必须解决两个问题：杨花到底寓的是什么？ 玉人又寓的是什么？ 玉人可是与杨花同样占了半个篇幅，它是败笔？还是那些说原词写得不怎么样的人没读懂？

我觉得章词是在贬杨花（树）： “全无才思，闲趁游丝,静临深院,日长门闭”: 这种“全无才思”的杨花（树），有点空闲就到处“游丝”，“静临深院”，还有谁敢开口说话，所以“日长门闭”，所以“燕忙莺懒芳残”。至于“玉人”，我觉得指的是皇帝，皇帝这个时候是在睡觉，在“怪”春意，香球无数，鱼儿，蜂儿，各种眼花缭乱的东西是在比喻朝政，皇帝身边各式各样的人和事，写得也是栩栩如生的。最后以”望章台路杳,金鞍游荡,有盈盈泪.“收尾，表达对整个社会现状的失望。

再回到这首词，既然苏轼是回杨花词，那么结构也是一样的，一部分谈杨花，一部分谈玉人，一部分谈自己的感想。苏轼对杨花的看法是让我最有感触的地方：“似花还似非花,也无人惜从教坠.抛家傍路,思量却是,无情有思.” 章质夫是很反感杨花的，而苏轼却是理解杨花的。这些杨花其实也不过是一些为了生存“抛家傍路”，“无情有思”的人。当花困难，当似花非花的另类就容易了么？每一个人都会有自己人生的选择，苏轼尊重每一个人的选择，这是一种气魄，他同时也挺"同情"这些杨花的：似花非花很难受，还”无人惜从教坠“。而玉人却是"萦损柔肠，困酣娇眼，欲开还闭。梦随风万里，寻郎去处，又还被、莺呼起。" 皇帝并不是一个一无所知全然的昏君：他“萦损柔肠，困酣娇眼，欲开还闭”。他是犹豫不决的，他梦中还想把郎（苏轼，进一步引申为落红）寻回来，可是耳边的莺随便叫两声，他又惊醒了。好一个优柔寡断的皇帝！苏轼一方面尊重杨花的选择，另一方面他很伤心：如果所有人都选择杨花这条路，“落红难缀”，所以他所恨也不是杨花这种人，而是杨花这种价值观，”落红“不说还“难缀”，真正的精华（落红）被折腾得纷纷落地，想在这社会连在一起，抱团取暖都困难。可是恨这些也是没什么意义的：“晓来雨过，遗踪何在？一池萍碎“, 直接点明了后文的”尘土“和”流水“是什么。我前面已经提过了，流水（雨）洗净这落红与杨花，让其”遗踪何在“，让其成为那尘土里微不足道的尘埃。春色的概念很厚，我找不到一个词把他具体化，但是我觉得作者想表达的是：春色被这尘土和流水填满了，已经没有其他任何东西的位置，而且这尘土比这流水还要重要。恰巧，我觉得理解离人泪也可以用这量化手法：“离人泪”三分，两分“不是杨花”，一分“玉人”。

以上是多读几遍这两首词所产生的感觉，欢迎指教。
（抱歉，进行了多次修改，花了不少时间，也去查证了一些内容。）


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

@枫十二 你对古诗词了解太少了，所以有很多看法……怎么说呢，不是不对，却不对路，就不是按通常的古诗词思路来的。

 章词本来就很好，写出来后就已经广为传诵。章苏二词之优劣，也是一个可以探讨的问题。认为章词好于苏词或者不次于苏词的人不少。简单来说，章词好在状物，苏词好在拟情。

至于具体词汇的解释，如果想讨论单开贴吧。说起来太复杂了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

"离人泪" spells out the main theme of the lyric poem, that is, "离人".
无情 vs. 有思.
抛家 vs. 傍路.
流水 vs. 尘土
走了 vs. 卻還在


----------



## NewAmerica

再加一个：春色 vs 杨花

前者诗意飞扬、气象宏阔，后者小巧玲珑、小家碧玉，说春色就是杨花是对诗意的扼杀与强奸，翻译的时候也将丧失原诗的神韵。


----------



## 枫十二

retrogradedwithwind said:


> @枫十二 你对古诗词了解太少了，所以有很多看法……怎么说呢，不是不对，却不对路，就不是按通常的古诗词思路来的。
> 
> 章词本来就很好，写出来后就已经广为传诵。章苏二词之优劣，也是一个可以探讨的问题。认为章词好于苏词或者不次于苏词的人不少。简单来说，章词好在状物，苏词好在拟情。
> 
> 至于具体词汇的解释，如果想讨论单开贴吧。说起来太复杂了。


我只针对你链接中的解读，我提问，杨花真是自喻么？ 我给了我认为不是的理由，错了的话希望有人能给出理由说服我。苏轼读了章词，却把章词的杨花理解成自己，然后回一首词给章？这恐怕没办法说服我。如果杨花不是自喻，那么链接中的解读前提都是错的，还有看的必要？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

你们对古诗词理解的太少了。。。有些在我眼里很显然的东西，你们可能理解不了……

这首词是咏物，主题是杨花。所有句子都是在写杨花，被呼起的是杨花，落水的是杨花，混入泥土的是杨花，离人泪也是杨花。只有牢牢把握住“杨花”这个主题，和“不即不离”的原则，才能真正理解这首诗。


----------



## NewAmerica

诗，立足于现实而超越现实，作者开首一句“*似花还似非花*”，就非常好地把握了诗的意境。诗人开宗明义指出，这是（杨)花吗？似也非也，从而给诗意的驰骋留出了广阔的空间。

所以翻译一定必须把握诗的真髓：立足现实而高于现实。西方学者指出：Poetry is imagination。也就是必须挣脱现实的锁链（局限性）（break chains of reality)。这与中国古代杰出诗人的意境一脉相承。


----------



## Skatinginbc

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 有些在我眼里很显然的东西，你们可能理解不了……这首词是咏物，主题是杨花。所有句子都是在写杨花，被呼起的是杨花，落水的是杨花，混入泥土的是杨花，离人泪也是杨花。


這在我眼裡也是很顯然的, 白得不能再白, 毫無爭議.  不過, 你好像認為這首詞是「以人喻花」 (i.e, 把花擬人化, e.g., 花中此物是西施，芙蓉芍藥皆嫫母), 而我則偏向「以花喻人」 (借花喻人, e.g., 菊，花之隱逸者也, 牡丹，花之富貴者也, 蓮, 花之君子者也, 噫, 菊之愛, 陶後鮮有聞, 蓮之愛, 同予者何人, 牡丹之愛, 宜乎眾矣==> 表面上主題是花, 實際上主題是人).
*似花还似非花...细看来，不是杨花，点点是离人泪。*==> 表面上是花, 細看來是離人淚, 實際上主題是人.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

@Skatinginbc 你要是写过咏物诗就知道我说的是什么意思了。。。苏轼那种写法在咏物诗中是非常常见的（但苏轼可能是相对比较早的），史达祖双双燕、王沂孙齐天乐，都是类似的。


----------



## Skatinginbc

咏物詩托物寄意, 不就是表面上主題是物, 實際上主題是意???  恕我學淺才疏, 不知你究竟說的是什麼意思.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

我的意思很简单，其实那些所谓的主题比如离人云云，不一定是假的，但不是咏物诗的核心。欣赏咏物诗，一定要从被咏之物和“不即不离”上把握整首诗，才不会被各种精妙的代语比喻等等迷惑了眼睛。

能让读者产生各种奇妙的联想，是作者的成功。但如果被这些联想占据了头脑，就很难明白作者真正的高明之处了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

不即不離: 不外於物(托物, 詠物)又不滯於物(寄意, 言情).  "不外於物" 沒什麼爭議, 作者敘物的高明處是顯而易見的.  要是只討論"物", 而不理會"意" (不滯於物), 那才是「被各種精妙的代語比喻等等迷惑了眼睛.」


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

算了，我不说了。。。既然你们非要去解那些词汇，那就解吧。


----------



## nylg85

the spring scene is made of two third of earth and one third flowing water.


----------



## 闲闲易色

先把语法句法，字面意思搞清楚再想那么多深层含义吧。就是基本的省略句啊。
春色三分，完整讲应该是“像落花一样逝去的春色”，也可以说“像春色逝去一样飞尽的落花“。
三分两分一分。三分没有意义，只是为了引出后面的两分一分。两分一分只是比较关系，强调一个多一个少。
两分尘土一分流水，省略动词“归入”，就是说落花大部分归入尘土，小部分归入流水。归入尘土的踪迹难觅；归入流水的落花还能有遗踪，成萍碎，像离人泪。
字面意思不是这样吗。


----------

